# LIMA



## Exrexnotex

Bravo :applause: Bravo :applause:


----------



## skyperu34

SoundMaster said:


> La última tanda?? quiero ver más  tan muy buenas tus tomas.



Si, por desgracia la ultima, ya no tuve mas espacio en la memoria de m camara, el resto de ella estaba lleno de fotos de la conferencia misma, contenido neto de mi facu.... De hecho posteare mas fotos cuando tenga ocasion de ir nuevamente por allá !


----------



## beat&vintage

Felicidades, Lima esta preciosa, se nota no sólo la modernidad, sino también una audacia en las formas y estéticas de los nuevos edificios que la verdad me han sorprendido.

Subán más imágenes de Lima que con lo visto se me ha abierto el apetito por ver los nuevos ingredientes que le están dando a Lima un sabor a modernidad simplemente exquisito.

Saludos desde Austral, :yes:


----------



## pedro1011

Sí. Realmente, nuestra ciudad se está caracterizando por su arquitectura innovadora.
Skyperú ha hecho una excelente selección de sus principales obras y panoramas. kay:


----------



## Keano

i expected a bit more from a city this size - what's the tallest in Lima??? hno:


----------



## Piedraliza

Keano said:


> i expected a bit more from a city this size - what's the tallest in Lima??? hno:


 I dont see anything wrong to have small buildings. Well, I think, the tallest building has 120 mts or more, who knows?.


----------



## CessTenn

Esta me encanta!








Esos cuatro edificios a la derecha le dan a la foto un... no se que, pero me gusta


----------



## skyperu34

Creo que tenemos el mismo gusto enfocando objetivos.......


----------



## alexanderfaiko

waoo te salieron brabazas todas :lol:


----------



## Skypiura

Buena recoplicacion mi estimado Sky....


----------



## alibiza_1014

Buenazas tus fotos, especialmente tus panoramicas "Sky", muy "uptodate". Como se ve que aún hay muchisimos terrenos donde edificar edificios más altos y darle un mayor dinamismo a toda esa zona entre la vias expresas del Paseo de La Republica y la de Javier Prado. Ojala que de una vez por todas decidan, cambiar los reglamentos en cuanto a edificios de mayor altura se refiere, igualmente que no se demoren un siglo y medio para otorgar licencias a las compañias que quieren invertir en la ciudad y por supuesto crear cientos, si no miles de puestos de trabajo a tanta gente que lo necesita.


----------



## Lucuma

buenas como siempre tus fotos, sky, pero esta q bonita foto!! lindo edificio y buena toma!


----------



## skyperu34

Gracias por los comentarios a todos, en un próximo viaje, prometo traer muchas más fotos........


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Wau :banana: ucha recien veo este thread hno: Pero esta buenazo Sky  me gusto mucho esta foto









el angulo es bravazo :banana: 

y esta esta :drool:









y yipi fuiste a ver el archi controversial Cuadro "Los Funerales de Atahualpa" :banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17

cañerito said:


> hola, soy de México pero me gusta su pais hehehehe, tal vez unos me conoscan aqui (soy mochis_68 de ssl)
> 
> Lima es una ciudad muy bonita, me gustan los diseños de sus edificios, modernos y sobrios, ademas el mar y sobre todo el acantilado le dan un aire muy especial a Lima y ni hablemos de su centro historico que esta magnifico con sus balcones, ojala y pronto vengan edificios que rebasen los 150 m de altura para darle otra cara al skyline
> 
> 
> salu2 desde Sinaloa


Mochis bienvenido por aki :hug: Ojala nos visites seguido :banana:


----------



## GUANE

Excelentes fotos y muy bonitos lo edificios. Bastante interesante la arquitectura de Lima

Saludos


----------



## Nico92

felicitaciones :applause::applause: amigos peruanos, tienen una ciudad muy linda como lo es lima y eso que no he visto fotos de otras ciudades peruanas.....aunque me quedo con mi colombia del alma


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

felicidades buen treahn kay:


----------



## skyperu34

No pensé que este thread reviviera tras mas de un año, pero vale la pena pues aqui mismo en los próximos dias subiré nuevas fotos de mis últimos viajes de este año.

Gracias por los comentarios. Saludos


----------



## Libidito

HERMOSAS FOTOS....SKY UNA FELICITACION, ESTAN MUY BUENAS LAS TOMAS.


----------



## AQPCITY

^^ Sorry Vane,, solo es mi simple apreciacion absolutamente personal. y referido a esos detalles extra,que no agrada como banco, el edificio en su conjunto es muy admirable,

sky: Gracias por el dato,, lo del pendrive no sabia que estaba desde su construccion ahi, no me percate.. pero igual creo que lo recarga un poco al edificio,, lo prefiero de Dia,


----------



## Exrexnotex

El edificio es de uso exclusivo para Interbank ... O alquilan parte de este ?


----------



## skyperu34

Parte de sus oficinas lo alquila a CLARO...

Buen link Vane. Las fotos de esa página son recontra cheveres, especialmente el ángulo desde el Paseo de la República, desde Lince... Muy bonito...

A mi me parece que hacen un buen conjunto la torre de 20 pisos con la de 6, y su Mesa de Dinero, eso que sobresale como voladizo...


----------



## dannyhighrise

Bravo Sky! :applause: Te luciste con éste thread. Yo tampoco me canso de ver al Interbank, sobre todo cuando cae la noche, las luces son "hipnotizantes" :nuts:


----------



## Exrexnotex

skyperu34 said:


> Parte de sus oficinas lo alquila a *CLARO...*
> 
> Buen link Vane. Las fotos de esa página son recontra cheveres, especialmente el ángulo desde el Paseo de la República, desde Lince... Muy bonito...
> 
> A mi me parece que hacen un buen conjunto la torre de 20 pisos con la de 6, y su Mesa de Dinero, eso que sobresale como voladizo...


Plop ! Of course ...


----------



## skyperu34

*Centro Financiero por la noche...*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas fotos Sky, me gusta como se ven la 6ta y 8va. Salu2


----------



## J Block

Las últimas fotos están chéveres


----------



## PaiMei74

Muy buenas fotos nocturnas!


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Excelente Jhonatan! Gracias por regalarnos esas tomas de noche, nunca las había visto, se está viendo cada vez mejor nuestro centro financiero.


----------



## Limeñito

Qué buenas fotos nocturnas de nuestro CBD; cómo se nota que a esas horas del día nuestro querido chocavento luce mucho mejor.


----------



## Lima2020

CBD estamos con el English muy bien!!jaja

alguien sabe cuantos pisos de la Chocavento ocupa el Citibank?


----------



## carlos07

Gracias por las fotos Skyperu34, buenas imagines del Centro financiero. El verano esta llegando y junto con la nostalgia de ver ese paisaje personalmente


----------



## Lia_01

*que buenas fotos nocturnas sky, se ven imponentes los edificios del centro financiero.*


----------



## 100%imperial

muy buenas fotos... estan chvres y el interkank como siempre resaltante


----------



## skyperu34

Gracias por los comentarios, ya vengo con una tanda mas de fotos nocturnas. Servidos estan !


----------



## Rodrigo Ibaguereño

Me encanta Lima. Algun día conocere tan magnifica ciudad. EXCELENTE thread. Saludos hermanos peruanos desde COLOMBIA. :wave:


----------



## skyperu34

Rodrigo Ibaguereño said:


> Me encanta Lima. Algun día conocere tan magnifica ciudad. EXCELENTE thread. Saludos hermanos peruanos desde COLOMBIA. :wave:



Saludos igualmente ! Seas bienvenido al Perú cuando gustes. Lima es una ciudad bastante fotogénica ademas de linda en persona, especialmente el centro histórico y zonas financieras asi como los distritos de la costa verde...


----------



## arquimario88

Jonathan chvrs tus fotos. Moderadamente tas por Lima verdad? saludos...


----------



## MisteryWorld

Buenas Fotos..... espero ver mas de la parte financiera

Saludos


----------



## Blackbird Lima




----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy buenas fotos, me gustaron todas.


----------



## Lucuma

skyperu34 said:


> *Centro Financiero por la noche...*


aiiii, me gustaron todas!


----------



## dannyhighrise

LUCUMA!!! HASTA QUE VOLVISTE :banana: Es cierto, pasearse por el centro financiero de noche es otra cosa


----------



## Lucuma

Sip! y el centro financiero está lindo!:cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

Ok, nuevamente actualizo este viejo thread mio...

Las fotos son de Agosto del año psado, quienes son de Lima, saben donde es cada lugar que se muestra... Enjoy!























































































































Esto es Ancón desde el Pasamayo, apenas se puede apreciar...










Ya fuera de Lima.... Huaral...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Muy bonitas tus fotos Jhonatan !!!*

Muy buen ángulo de la Avenida Angamos en Miraflores...casi irreconocible !!!


----------



## skyperu34

Definitivamente se nota que conoces cada una de esas zonas como si fuera el patio de tu casa. Yo no recordaba nombres al momento del posteo.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos!


----------



## cesar_BsAs

lindas fotos, buena recopilación


----------



## W!CKED

Buenisimas las fotos, algunos angulos estan demasiado pajas.

La universidad Cesar Vallejo si es bien feita, eso es Lima norte no?


----------



## aficionada

Mirando por ahì encuentro a Lima muy lindas fotos y les invito a visiar Medellìn en fotos y otros temas que tengo para que conozcan a ^^Medellìn^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=900280


----------



## partenos

skyperu34 said:


> Definitivamente se nota que conoces cada una de esas zonas como si fuera el patio de tu casa. Yo no recordaba nombres al momento del posteo.


FELICITACIONES!! buena la coleccion de fotos ,, muy frescas ... si tienes fotos de otras ciudades. las esperamos .


----------



## El Bajopontino

Buenas ls últims fotos, me gustó esa de la evitamiento entrando al centro de Lima.


----------



## sebvill

Buenas tomas Sky, lástima que la mayoría sean del gris agosto.



Lucuma said:


> buenas como siempre tus fotos, sky, pero esta q bonita foto!! lindo edificio y buena toma!


Este edificio va ha albergar una tienda Oeschle cierto?


----------



## J Block

^^ Así es. Un Oechsle de 4 niveles.


----------



## pierejean

J block sabes para cuando estara lista??? ...seria algo asi como el ripley de chiclayo


----------



## Luism90

pierejean said:


> J block sabes para cuando estara lista??? ...seria algo asi como el ripley de chiclayo


Creo que Oechsle del Jirón de la unión estaría para mayo del otro año,pero todas maneras lo abrirán el otro año y será la segunda tienda Oechsle de Lima.
Nos dará una idea de lo que sería comprar en la antigua tienda Oechsle de la Plaza Mayor (el edificio antiguo,no el amarillo).


----------



## roberto_vp

pierejean said:


> J block sabes para cuando estara lista??? ...seria algo asi *como el ripley de chiclayo*


¡SUSTA! Para nada me gustaría que sea demolido todo el interior...


----------

